# Tri-Test 400



## Nedster (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I'm currently on a Tri-test 400 cycle , Now I'm currently pinning Monday & Thursday and I'm feeling this may not be enough as on the day before pinning I feel a little ,, Well lets say not as full !
Tri-Test 400 consists of :- Trenbolone Acetate 50mg
                                     Trenbolone Enanthate 50mg
                                     Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 50mg   
                                     Testosterone Propionate 50mg
                                     Testosterone Cypionate 200mg
Does anyone think that my current dosage of 1ml monday/thursday is not enough and I should indded step up too EOD ??


----------



## ROID (Mar 27, 2011)

Nedster said:


> Hi I'm currently on a Tri-test 400 cycle , Now I'm currently pinning Monday & Thursday and I'm feeling this may not be enough as on the day before pinning I feel a little ,, Well lets say not as full !
> Tri-Test 400 consists of :- Trenbolone Acetate 50mg
> Trenbolone Enanthate 50mg
> Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 50mg
> ...





Who comes up with these crazy ass blends.

If your not full then you aren't eating enough, i'm not being sarcastic about that either.

it would be a safe bet to say that the claimed doses are probably no where near accurate. 

The acetate needs to be injected EOD minimum.  The problem is a couple of the other hormones do not need to be inject that often. This is just a messed up blend. I think all blends are a waste of time and I don't think any of them are accurately dosed.

Have you ran tren before ?


----------



## Nedster (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes ran Test-E & tri-tren last cycle , Great gains ...
would you recommend EOD for the last 15ml ?


----------



## ROID (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you want to keep the same dosage or increase ?

Next time,IMO, stick with single ester compounds, I think u will see better results.


----------



## Nedster (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for your input ROID and I will be increasing my dosage !
I will also be sticking with single compounds in the future , Thank you !!!


----------

